# Banana plant spliting ??



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

could i propagate another banana plant by splitting off one of the tuber roots and putting it under a uv bulb in shallow water ??? some sites say yes some aren't specific but none say no , i just don't want to hurt my big plant anyone know 4 sure ???


----------



## Keith Westmeier (Dec 29, 2012)

I had no luck at all trying that. 
But there so enexpensive, I just bought more.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

yea , it didnt work .. but your rite at 2-3 $ its not a deal really. just an idea.


----------



## Keith Westmeier (Dec 29, 2012)

If you really want a challenge, try the Brazilian Sword Plant.
I bought 2 for 7.00. They are 16 inches tall. 
I wish I could figure out how to upload photos.

I have some that will blow your mind


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have had them propagate on their own. When a leaf breaks off or cut off with about an inch of stem I have had the leaf grow roots. The only thing is it doesn't produce the bananas.

A side note. It isn't a good idea to add your email address on a public forum. If you want that person to have it please do it in pm's.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i have a brazilial sword but the tallest of the shoots is on;y about 7" tall. I bet those are nice i think that u could split those by just spiting the root/stem base.
Hi susankat .. happy new year. i 2 have had a banana plant do that as well. but with the banana plant they dont ever seem to grow the little banana nodes although the plant will do great , thats kinda why i hoped it would root from them. id almost try with a plant that had leaves attached if i didnt damage it all to much but like keith says there dirt cheap..


----------



## Amethyst (Jul 15, 2012)

My banana plants both lost their "banana" tubers once they were well rooted and growing well. Freaked me out at first, but according to info I got at the time the tubers take in extra nutrients to help the plant grow and die off when they are no longer needed. Based on this, I would think that they should be "propogatable" by splitting off a tuber or more than one with leaves attached. Problem with propogation just from the tuber may be that it needs leaves to carry out the photosynthesis necessary for growth. Don't know, just a thought. I do know I have had no luck with trying to grow new anubias from a piece of the tubor and some roots. Without at least a tiny leaf or two, the tuber just rots. May be the same with banana lillies.


----------

